# newest project



## brmurray (Sep 2, 2010)

Got a killer deal on this






Obviously it is in dire need of some TLC. Suprisingly wheel hubs in good shape and trailer is sound. That was the extent of the good news. Due to dead batteries and no desire to go get new ones there will be a break in the pics. I wanted to float the boat so had to replace tires and fabricate some light brackets, bow stop, and some new treads!





After much sandblasting, grinding, and a very bad cold, the ugly duckling starting to look better.





After some research and visit to the fishermans Mecca (BPS) time for the new horizontal skids. I turned the skids from the vertical position to horizontal to provide a little more support for the boat.













Refabricated the bow stop





Put the guides back on it and all we need to do is finishing wiring it.





Time to start phase 2. Thanks for looking!

:LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome job on the trailer. Looks great!!!!

Nice job.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 3, 2010)

great job.


----------



## jon3516 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great job! Trailer looks awesome.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks better than a new to me!!


----------



## weezer71 (Sep 5, 2010)

Great job! =D> I hope to find a good deal like that within the next decade!! Fixing my truck a few months back left me short for "trailer cash" for quite a while. Anyway, looks great!


----------



## brmurray (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks guys for the kudos. got my last piece of the puzzle over the weekend, some LED Guide toppers to aid in backing ithe trailer in the dark. Will post pics as soon as they are installed.


----------



## brmurray (Sep 8, 2010)

Trying to complete this project to decide what we are going to use to fish out of next season. Anyway, here are some updates.

Got these to help backing at night. 24 bucks at Bass Pro.





Painted the guides up





Preped my posts for the wires and hardware.





the lights fit on 2inch PVC. I used a reducer to adapt them to 1.5 inch.















Wiring is done





They work!










Trailer and boat puller!


----------



## lbursell (Sep 8, 2010)

Classy Looking Trailer ! =D>


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job man! Trailer is looking sweet! Nice truck too, Not as nice as my red one :wink: but nice none the less.

I might put it on the homepage. 8)


----------



## brmurray (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks for the kind words, now I need to find a 1648!


----------



## sum-kina (Sep 9, 2010)

murray where you from in GA?


----------



## brmurray (Sep 9, 2010)

I am up here in the big city of Marietta, originally hail from Southeast GA, Wayne County was where I was born and raised.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you have pics of the way you attached the bunks and the front support for the bottom of the boat to the 2x4's? Also maybe a pic or two of that bad boy lit up at night!! Nice trailer man!!


----------



## brmurray (Sep 13, 2010)

CrewCabMax said:


> Do you have pics of the way you attached the bunks and the front support for the bottom of the boat to the 2x4's? Also maybe a pic or two of that bad boy lit up at night!! Nice trailer man!!




Is this what you are referring to or the bow stop?

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_23452_225010005_225000000_225010000_225-10-5

let me know what pics you want and I will get them.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Sep 14, 2010)

Exactly what i was looking for! Thanks! Just wanted to see some pics of all those LED's lit up at night! LOL From the front and from the back.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Sep 14, 2010)

also, cou you get me a picture of the center support and how it was made. The part in the middle of the trailer that supports the bottom of the boat, not the bunks, but the piece running side to side. My bow stop is fine, its just the center support thats missing. Thanks.


----------



## brmurray (Sep 15, 2010)

CrewCabMax said:


> also, cou you get me a picture of the center support and how it was made. The part in the middle of the trailer that supports the bottom of the boat, not the bunks, but the piece running side to side. My bow stop is fine, its just the center support thats missing. Thanks.




Per your request. The center support was mad from 1.5 inch by quarter inch angle which comprised the squeeze bars. They were welded to a quarter inch flat bar which was secured to the cross bunk by 4 lag screws. here are the pics you requested.


























Hope these help you in your build!


----------



## CrewCabMax (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks a ton man! Those are perfect!! Thanks again!


----------



## russ010 (Oct 18, 2010)

where's the fiberglass bought y'all are going to fish out of this next year? or are you going to use this one?


----------



## brmurray (Oct 18, 2010)

this is the one that got it started. Russ look under the modifications for 1974 Delhi, there you will find the albatross! LOL :LOL2:


----------

